# Stock fits how many horses?



## Poco1220

Just curious what the normal "conversion rate" is? I've heard of 16 ft stock trailers being considered 4 horse and 14 ft being 3 horse, but then I was looking at 2 different 12 ft stocks - one says its a 2 horse, one says its a 3 horse. 

So how many horses (2, 3, 4) will usually fit in what size stock trailers (12 ft, 14 ft, 16 ft) in your experience?


----------



## waresbear

I had a 14 ft, I would only put 2 horses in it, too squishy.


----------



## Darrin

I've seen 6 crammed into a 16ft. More or less depends on the size of your horses and how tight you are willing to cram them in as the owner.


----------



## Poco1220

These are the 2 I'm looking at:

Refurbished 14' Slant Load Horse Trailer

Rebuilt 12' Stock Trailer

Which is better for the money?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Depends greatly on the width of the stock as well. Ours is 16x6' and will comfortably fit 3 horses. I know quite a few folks around these parts that have 16x5' trailers and they are lucky to get 2 horses squished in there.

We can squeeze 4 into ours if they are broke and comfortable with each other or if they are all fairly small. Of course, I am talking fully tacked horses being tied in a slant position. If I was hauling unbroken horses where they would be run in there loose, I could probably put 5+ in there, depending on their size and if they were familiar with each other or not.


----------



## smrobs

Just saw your new post. I like the look of the red one better. It would comfortably haul 2 horses, 3 if they are friends. You can close the front divider to create a tack/storage area and still have plenty of room for 2 horses.

I guess I would look at it this way, they are both basically the exact same trailer, except one has a tack room that could probably double as a dressing/changing room in a pinch. Is having that added area worth $900 to you?


----------



## CLaPorte432

We had a 16' Stock, we fit 4 horses in it. It was more of a straight load type, 2 horses in front, divider and then 2 horses in back, no tack room.

I'd only put 3 horses in a 14' and 2 horses in the 12'. Maybe 3 if there is no tack room and the horses could be put in on a slant. 

Depends greatly on the size of horse though. My horses are 15 hands and under. But are stocky. We now have a Titan Avalanch II, 16' long and is a 3 horse slant with a pretty spacious tack/dressing room up front.


----------



## waresbear

That first trailer looks exactly like my old stock trailer, even the same color. I was only comfortable putting 2 in, but I have hauled 3 horses (not mine), I thought it was too cramped. Usually if I am hauling somewhere, it's to a show or lessons, I want the horses to be totally comfortable & able to perform to their max when I arrive, not stiff.


----------



## countryryder

A friend has a 16 ft. and you can fit four average sized horses in that,or two drafts and one average sized. But some would depend on how well behaved the horses are as to how tightly you can fit them in.


----------



## Poco1220

I currently would be trailering a 15 hh paint (average size), a 16.2 hh lean TB, and next year would have an Arabian foal who of course is going to be small but should mature to 15hh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack

I don't see a height listed for the black(?) trailer and even at 6 1/2 the red is a bit on the short side for your taller horse.


----------



## countryryder

Just my opinion,but with your taller horse,I would want a 7 ft. clearance inside,to be on the safe side..That is the issue with alot of stock trailers,they tend to be shorter,but you can find ones with 7 or 8 ft. clearance.


----------



## Lockwood

Something else you might consider... 
I have a 16' stock, almost exactly like the red one. It does multi-tasking like you wouldn't believe! 
I can haul about 90 hay bales in mine, four round bales, 16' stock feeder panels, 16' fence boards, any piece of furniture you could imagine, a small tractor... I think you get the idea.
Think about all the other things you could or would use a stock trailer for and if those extra few feet will make a difference.
Personally I like the bigger red one.


----------



## goneriding

I had an open stock 16 foot and it served its purpose well. But, I seriously missed having a tack area. I personally like the red one but it is what ever trailer would serve your needs the best.


----------



## Mingiz

Lockwood said:


> Something else you might consider...
> I have a 16' stock, almost exactly like the red one. It does multi-tasking like you wouldn't believe!
> I can haul about 90 hay bales in mine, four round bales, 16' stock feeder panels, 16' fence boards, any piece of furniture you could imagine, a small tractor... I think you get the idea.
> Think about all the other things you could or would use a stock trailer for and if those extra few feet will make a difference.
> Personally I like the bigger red one.


I agree I have a 16ft stock also and it's the best all around trailer I have.I can haul 4 horses slant loaded with tack. I also moved my gate up 2 feet so I can haul 2 in the rear and put tack in front. Moving the gate shifted the horses weight over the axles so it wouldn't sway..You can back it into tight places easily and it tows like a dream..It has hauled everything.


----------

